# Chrome warnings browsing site



## subcon959 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry if this has been discussed already but what's with all the warnings about the site when browsing with Chrome?


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 20, 2020)

never seen this before, but from what i would assume it is just chrome being a doofus and assuming every single site with downloads is a harmful site. seeing how it says programs, that is all i can take from this.

it might also just be the URL you put in. try putting https:// before all of your site stuff and it might see it as a secure site. 

if you click learn more, you might see a prompt allowing you to proceed. no idea if you already know this or not though.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 20, 2020)

@TomRannd Yeah, I'm able to still browse the site and everything it's just that these warnings only started recently. I know you can submit a URL as the site owner for consideration, so I'm wondering if this is something that needs to be done or if it was done in the past and expired or something?

I'd rather not disable safe browsing altogether so wanted to see if there was a possible solution.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 20, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> @TomRannd Yeah, I'm able to still browse the site and everything it's just that these warnings only started recently. I know you can submit a URL as the site owner for consideration, so I'm wondering if this is something that needs to be done or if it was done in the past and expired or something?
> 
> I'd rather not disable safe browsing altogether so wanted to see if there was a possible solution.


i honestly have no clue to be honest. i never came across this. i've tried to re-create the problem and all yet i cant get it. gbatemp has had some wacky behavior lately it seems, nothing breaking it too bad though. i would be surprised if this is part of the "weird behavior" though. this seems like it might just be, like you said an expired yada yada.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 20, 2020)

I haven't had it happen to me anywhere except when I tried the PS-Phwoar thread.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 20, 2020)

Lacius said:


> I haven't had it happen to me anywhere except when I tried the PS-Phwoar thread.


if that's the case, it must be chrome seeing the downloads/links as a bad thing. or, it is expired site business i don't know too much about. 

on the bright side, it isn't site breaking. i guess we can just ping @shaunj66 and see if he knows what's going on?


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 20, 2020)

Last I checked, this was caused by people hosting their sig images on sites Google flags as sketchy. In the past, FileTrip was one of these, which you can imagine meant this was far more frequent. I assume the root problem is the same either way.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you for the report we're looking into it now


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Jul 30, 2020)

Got the same thing on Firefox. Everything was fine until I clicked on the PS4 Phwoar thread, now I have a permanent red warning bar at the top of my browser...


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 30, 2020)

i have never had this problem until now accessing the same post as the OP


----------



## schatzi24 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have also this problem


----------



## Leeful (Jul 30, 2020)

It has been happening for the past couple of weeks for me. I have removed the attachments that were there in case it was them that was being wrongly detected as a threat but the warnig still happens. I will probably be a while before the page is scanned again and the warning removed.


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 13, 2020)

I get a strange message on Chrome that says "Did you mean gbatemp.net?".
It then warns me that some sites are spoofs of other sites and to always check the url before clicking.


----------



## SaulFabre (Jan 22, 2021)

A harmful message also appears in my thread on Downloads section (now outdated, but i still have this problem.)
https://gbatemp.net/download/all-in-one-wii-vc-injecting-tools-by-saulfabreg.35917/
This error says to me: (sorry my language is Spanish/Español so i will show you this in Spanish)



Any help?
Greetings


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> A harmful message also appears in my thread on Downloads section (now outdated, but i still have this problem.)
> https://gbatemp.net/download/all-in-one-wii-vc-injecting-tools-by-saulfabreg.35917/
> This error says to me: (sorry my language is Spanish/Español so i will show you this in Spanish)
> View attachment 242961
> ...


That's most likely because one of the links you have in the thread possibly leads to some flagged "malicious" site, that's always the case when this error comes up on the Temp. You could probably "fix" it by removing the offending URL, but there are so many on that I couldn't say which one is the one causing it, since I don't actually get the warning you get


----------

